# Which Paradigms for an apartment?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I am slowly putting together my HT system for my apartment. I have the Sony KDSR60XBR1 for my television set,and I use my PS3 for my bluray/dvd player. I also have the Arcam AVR 350. I would like to use Paradigms for my speakers. Since I am in an apartment,I would like to place my front and rear surrounds on stands,center channel will go under my television in the stand. My living room is 16x16 and ceilings are 8 feet. What speakers out of the Paradigm line would you receommend? I know they just updated their monitor line.Just trying to get a few ideas.The system will be used for mostly movies. Looking to do a 5.1 system.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi John, welcome to the shack, :jump: Do you gave a general budget in mind? A couple of years ago I had a budget Paradigm system set up in the living room of two Titans, Two Atoms, and a CC170 center which I was very happy with. A friend of mine has a bookshelf Reference system which sounds awesome and another friend has a Cinema 110 system setup which is very nice also. I do not think you can go wrong with Paradigm if that is what you want, it's just finding which series best fits your budget.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yup, I was going to suggest pretty much the same setup. Much more would be overkill for an apartment. Sure, you could spend more but if it is for home theater in an apartment I'd go with the system mentioned above.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I have about $2500 to spend. Has anyone herard the new Titan Monitors yet?


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Heres what I found John.

http://www.paradigm.com/Website/Sit...Models/MonSeries/Downloads/Monitor_v5_PDS.pdf


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

If I were to buy the new Titan Monitors for the fronts,cc290,for the rear surrounds should I go with the Atoms or Mini Monitors? I did see the brochure for the new stuff. Just wondering if anyone has heard them yet. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

jmy2469 said:


> If I were to buy the new Titan Monitors for the fronts,cc290,for the rear surrounds should I go with the Atoms or Mini Monitors? I did see the brochure for the new stuff. Just wondering if anyone has heard them yet. Thanks for all the info.


If it were me John and the mini monitors we still within my budget it would not be a contest to keep my whole system monitor-matched. If not affordable the Atoms would work just fine also.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I have not heard the ver 5 or ver 4.(Have a pair of mini monitor v3 that I bought as demos before the 4's came out and saved a good amount of money)

IMO the mini's have always been the best bang for the buck in the monitor line . (I own studio 40 vs 2 for main system) (My father has some older titans and atoms ,2?? center and 2200ver 2 sub) 

If it were me, I'd compare the ver4's to the ver5's and see if it is worth the extra money .(You should be able to save a lot on the remaining ver 4's)

I'd also check out PSB speakers , another great speaker for the money. I have not heard any new ones . I have an old set of 800is and my brother has a set of 500i's (about 10 years old)

This is what I'd probably look at first http://www.av123.com/products_category_brand.php?section=speakers&brand=55 real wood veneer and great looking cabinets:holycow: 

Happy shopping


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

I really enjoy my Paradigm mini-monitor based system, I really would not go down below that if your budget permits. Be sure to get a top quality source DVD, and processor, with a good Hi-Fi build quality, no 8 pound wonders! 

My Home theater stuff: http://www.hometheaterinsider.net


----------

